# 1988 Ranger 680C - Soft Floor Spot, Foam Waterlogged. Advice needed



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

We've been fishing a 1988 Ranger 680C this year that we got for $3,200. Came with a Powerdrive iPilot, kicker, good Lowrance finders for front and back, and we love the layout/size of the boat. It has a 1982 Merc. Tower Of Power 115HP. The motor runs strong, but is loud, stinky, and is a gas hog. So it's in the shop for a brand new Suzuki DF90A. While it's in there, it's getting the gelcoat on the bottom sanded/smoothed of a few chips, and some new floors. So the money is spent, as it were.

Well, Mervin called us and said that the soft spot int he floor is from rot in the floor, and the foam is waterlogged.

I have questions about how this comes to pass. We've fished it all year. I can't imagine there's a hull leak/crack or something. Is this common with a 32 year old boat that's been well used, but taken care of (seems like it was, at least)? Is this just a matter of exposure to the occasional rainstorm when fishing or trailering it? Is this something that we should just have fixed and go on our merry way? We'd like to get 5 years out of this boat.




  








680C_1




__
COmmodore 64


__
Oct 9, 2020











  








680C_2




__
COmmodore 64


__
Oct 9, 2020











  








680C_3




__
COmmodore 64


__
Oct 9, 2020








The soft spot is right where the piss jug is in this pic:


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

It happens...my boat is an 86 (non Ranger) and has a soft spot at the helm. If you posted pictures, I can't see them. But if you want to try and fix it yourself, look into Injectadeck. Usually a screw, bolt, or pop rivet allowed water to penetrate and over time a soft spot develops.









Home - Injectadeck Marine Structural Foam DIY


For Technical Support Email [email protected] – Text/Call 727-768-7509




injectadeck.com





Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

But to answer your question, yes I would have it fixed one way or another and just keep fishing from that boat. You've already sunk money into the motor and gelcoat.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Are you the original owner? Maybe the previous owner left it out in the rain alot.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

No, we are not original owner, and there were some "questionable" decisions made on certain things, like the rod holder bases being installed upside-down. And the Electric Motor on the front being DOA (thanks to Vic's for fixing free of charge-we bought boat there), and the bearings on the passenger side of the trailer being half-assed installed and hammered on (we had to replace the hub and the spindle - Vic's offered to get us a new axle free of charge, but lead time was long, and we wanted to fish NOW). Or the seats screwed to the posts with lag bolts. Or the rusted, leaking fuel tank (Thanks Vic's for throwing in a new plastic one for free, too). Bunch of little stuff like that.

They did tell us the guy who traded it in was a "Nice Old Guy". I think "Ronald" slapped a bunch of crap that he had laying around on it and traded it in. BTW, Ronald, the Lowrance HDS7 just needed a firmware upgrade. Now it works perfect .


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

You mentioned that the $$ is already "spent." so yeah, fix it. But, there is most likely water getting in there from somewhere. You need to find the point of water intrusion and repair that too. If you don't, you will probably develop another soft spot.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Checked out situation on Friday. The saturated foam appears to be very localized around the soft spot. Not sure which came first (soft spot or water encroachment). So, We are having all the foam removed, and the stringers inspected and repaired/replaced if needed. The floor will be replaced with a sandwich of marine plywood, fiberglass and vinyl covering.

Yeah, we really dig this little boat.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

With everything removed...dont forget to replace your bilge and livewell hoses.
Over time they can rot or become brittle developing leaks.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I had the same boat years ago. Loved that boat and it's still a sought after boat with muskie guys. I didn't realize the floor was wood. Enjoy the boat.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Checked out situation on Friday. The saturated foam appears to be very localized around the soft spot. Not sure which came first (soft spot or water encroachment). So, We are having all the foam removed, and the stringers inspected and repaired/replaced if needed. The floor will be replaced with a sandwich of marine plywood, fiberglass and vinyl covering.
> 
> Yeah, we really dig this little boat.


I have an older ranger I've thought about repowering in the future. Who is doing the work for you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Mervin Detweiler in Middlefield. http://www.detweilersoutboard.com/repair---service.html

The transom has no wood, but the stringers and floor are wood. There's conflicting info about transom materials, according to my google-fu. It's unclear when they switched to composite. Some say 1987 1/2, some say 1989. I can tell you that this is an '88. LOL.

I gotta say, for it's size, its remarkably stable. The rod locker holds all of our rods. There's good storage all around. Tows great on a single axle. We fish 4 in it from time to time, and 2 people most often. It's well designed and well built. A 681C with the fuel tank in the bow might be better, but I think I like the 680C layout better. Pretty sure we'll fit a 13g permanent fuel tank in the back this winter.


----------



## rakoon (6 mo ago)

Is the 680 still in the water? That is a big engine


----------



## rakoon (6 mo ago)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Mervin Detweiler in Middlefield. http://www.detweilersoutboard.com/repair---service.html
> 
> The transom has no wood, but the stringers and floor are wood. There's conflicting info about transom materials, according to my google-fu. It's unclear when they switched to composite. Some say 1987 1/2, some say 1989. I can tell you that this is an '88. LOL.
> 
> I gotta say, for it's size, its remarkably stable. The rod locker holds all of our rods. There's good storage all around. Tows great on a single axle. We fish 4 in it from time to time, and 2 people most often. It's well designed and well built. A 681C with the fuel tank in the bow might be better, but I think I like the 680C layout better. Pretty sure we'll fit a 13g permanent fuel tank in the back this winter.


I have replaced the floor in mine and refilled it with marine grade pourable 2 pt foam.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

I have an '89 Ranger 361V.

The transom is wood. The floors and stringers are wood. The console is wood.

It was probably stored outside with maybe a leaky cover at some point. Ranger's seat post receivers are open to the bilge or whatever is below them, as are the floor drains, so there's no way the whole deck is "sealed".

FWIW, mine won't drain on the trailer unless I block the trailer jack up

The new motor is a huge investment, so I would definitely get the floor fixed, but once you go down that rabbit hole, who knows what you will find. Like rust on a car, if you can find it easily there's a lot more that you can't see. At $100 an hour, it can add up fast.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

After just completing a complete overhaul on a boat this winter that started as a simple recarpet. Be prepared for much more than just fixing that one area.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh yeah we cut our losses. Got a Mirrocraft Holiday1768 last year, upgraded the 115 to a 140HP suzuki and we're good to go.


----------

